# Amazon Prime



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone subscribe to it?

I was just wondering if the programs they fund are going to get enough subscribers to allow it to continue, and will these programs end up on other channels.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I subscribe to it Kev, Have done for a couple of years. I got it for the next day postage mainly as I buy a lot from Amazon. I have watched a few tv series on it and a few movies and it seems quite good.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah I do Kev - only joined a couple of weeks ago so not really up to scratch with it yet. We order lots from Amazon, and prime is great for next day. you get Amazon cloud for photos and video, but the real clincher for us was.. You get ripper street and vikings before they go mainstream tv .:wink2:

Watching Vikings season 4 at the moment and it's in dolby digital 5.1, so that's handy.

Steve


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep! We subscribe due to the amount we buy from Amazon. Amazon are huge so I would say that like Sky they will continue to bring out TV series some of which I think are high quality. As to ending up on other channels, well I guess they will eventually but when is anyones guess.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev

I think you can sign up for a free 30 day trial but just make sure to remember to cancel it at the end of 30 days if you don't want to keep it.

A number of my students signed up for the free period and then being teenagers, forgot to cancel so were stung for the £79 (or whatever it is). Tbf to Amazon when they rang up, they did refund the dosh but hopefully a salutary lesson for them (...probably not though :frown2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep I have subscribed to Prime for a few years now due to free postage to NI on their Prime items, rather than be stuck with rip off charges by many suppliers. 

Only just recently accessed Amazon Video and TV, looks like a good selection of movies and TV series, I see it as a bonus and another option to my current Sky package.

As to your query about the programs going to other channels........ don't know or really care.

Terry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My son's a member of Prime........if we want anything he orders and delivery is to us


tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you think he could get them to pay their taxes? I don’t use them for this reason.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are on the 30 day free trial and have used it quite a lot for films, series and iplayer so think we will continue with it.
Don't think much of the book part tho. I was hoping to download a few to take on our travels but you can only borrow one free one a month and have to send it back before you can have another.

Cazzie


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

i have used Amazon prime for deliveries to my business. That is the only reason I have it. But the TV and book library is a bonus. I think it is worth it.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Going back to the OP's question about subscriber numbers - Prime encompasses quite a lot of products. In addition to those mentioned above, there's also access to Amazon Music, and every month I am offered a free book download for my Kindle.

I originally got it for the next-day delivery, so the other services were a bit of a bonus. There are some really decent programmes/films available, but of course that's a matter of personal choice. I enjoyed 'The Man in the High Castle' and 'Bosch' (series 2 coming this month), and think most of us could find something of interest.

My only concern is how much the cost will go up when we are all hooked. For about £6.50 a month, it is good value at the moment.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting thread this.

My son is a subscriber to Netflix and he can sign 2 other people onto his account (or somesuch). For Xmas he bought my wife and I an Amazon Firestick thingy which turns your TV into a smart one and enables you access iPlayer etc etc. He loaded it with access to Netflix as well.

The idea was that my wife, who is a home maker due to her MS, does have to put her feet up in the afternoons so does watch a bit of telly.

2 weeks ago after not using it once we unplugged it. Anyone want to make an offer on a second hand Firestick for sale? Only been used to check it works... :smile2:

I don't know how folks find enough time to watch so much TV tbh. We watch a few things of an evening but if there is nothing on we'll play a bit of backgammon or read. To be fair we do take DVDs away with us in the MH but tend to buy these from charity shops (and give them back for resale afterwards). I guess if we had the technology we could download or copy films onto something and play them in the MH.

Not having a go btw, just an observation.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Yeah I do Kev - only joined a couple of weeks ago so not really up to scratch with it yet. We order lots from Amazon, and prime is great for next day. you get Amazon cloud for photos and video, but the real clincher for us was.. You get ripper street and vikings before they go mainstream tv .:wink2:
> 
> Watching Vikings season 4 at the moment and it's in dolby digital 5.1, so that's handy.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for reminding me about season 4 of Vikings. Brilliant series.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We've had Prime for nearly a year and during the wet winter months it has been a godsend keeping my husband occupied, not to mention next day delivery on goods (mostly mine!!) 
A word of caution though, because my husband is 1) not computer literate 2) doesnt read what is on the computer screen, 3) tends to be rather heavy handed with the remote control. I have had to put a pin number in for video purchases so he cant buy without my entering it. (he doesnt know what it is) I'm the one with the Amazon account and I was checking my bank balance the other day and noticed a debit for £58 Amazon video. He had been flicking through films etc, not reading what was on the screen and bought the whole Star War series!!!! he already has it on DVD He did pay me back the money after I threatened him lol.


----------

